# Crown Molding Installation Help



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2020)

I am installing crown molding on my ceiling and I have ran into a problem that I am hoping someone can help me with. 

I have attached a photo which shows that my molding is going to cover a can recessed light. I need to do something to get around it while making it look like a professional did it. 

What would you professionals do in this situation?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

welcome to the forum

as for your issue, I personally would move the light !!!!
even if it was a bit off center from the others, I would relocate it.

.


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

If a professional did it, the light would be moved. There is no way to make that look good.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

A Pro would move the light.

Makes you wonder if a Pro actually installed the light, that close to a wall doesn't allow the light to do what it is supposed to, especially that size of a light.

Probably not the answer you want, but it is the right answer.

Since you are now moving the light take a look at these, super easy to install.

https://www.amazon.com/Ensenior-Ult...words=led+can+lights+4"&qid=1597494152&sr=8-5


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Moving the light would be VERY expensive. It would take both an electrician and a sheet rock worker. This is assuming that the poster cannot do this type of work. There may even be problems with access above.


George


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

this is just the raw hole to mount the can.
there is still the issue of the snap in flange that is even larger.
I would like for the O/P to provide more photos from a distance.
and also ask how many lights are like this in the room.

.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

GeorgeC said:


> Moving the light would be VERY expensive. It would take both an electrician and a sheet rock worker. This is assuming that the poster cannot do this type of work. There may even be problems with access above.
> 
> 
> George


The OP asked what a Professional would do, moving the light is the answer.

If he doesn't want to do it right then IMO the only other option is to build a box that brings the light down from the ceiling, and allows the trim to come out and around it. 

Still not going to look right, and the light will still have to be moved to bring it down.

Can lights are typically very easy to work with from inside, depending on the direction of his ceiling joists there is likely enough slack in the wire run to place one of the 4" wafers I posted above out far enough to clear the trim, it's basic light wiring.


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

I am a retired carpenter that has installed at least a couple of thousand feet of crown molding.
As all have said, move the light. If you move the hole straight down , patching the sheet rock is not necessary. 
I probably would patch the wall as code may require it. The piece you remove might be good enough to fill the upper part of the hole that's behind the crown. Slip a scrap of wood in the hole ,screw several drywall screws thru the rock into the wood. 
mike


----------

